# Need suggestion on 1080p projector



## She-Karen (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi

I am looking for my bedroom use a 1080p Projector. Budget is around $1,200 to $1,300. 
Please suggest the best model with best picture quality overall. I'm not concerned about the jargons. Just total movie experience. Or else I may fatefully end up with some Sony or LG. )


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

She-Karen said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for my bedroom use a 1080p Projector. Budget is around $1,200 to $1,300.
> Please suggest the best model with best picture quality overall. I'm not concerned about the jargons. Just total movie experience. Or else I may fatefully end up with some Sony or LG. )


Is this going to be your first projector that you will buy??
I have very recently did a lot of research on projectors and purchased today, just an hour ago I purchased 
this is my first projector and my budget was very low when compared to yours. 
But as you said , you want the projector for your bedroom and not a dedicated HT room, I think u can go for a low priced ones.
But if you are serious, then, with that budget which you mentioned, you can get some awesome stuff 
There are really good ones you can get with that budget.
you can start by checking these links
http://www.projectorreviews.com/optoma/review-optoma-hd131xe-projector/
http://www.projectorreviews.com/epson/epson-home-cinema-2030-projector-review/
http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/benq-w1070-home-theater-review/
these are the ones which someone had suggested me in earlier.

Well, I did lot of research as my budget was low and I finally bought this one:
http://www.projectorreviews.com/optoma/optoma-hd141x-projector-review/

I hope this info helps 

All the Best in your hunt and keep us updated which one you will buy


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm kind of partial to Panasonic projectors. I have two AE2000s and love the image quality they produce. The newest Panasonic projectors are a bit pricey, but you might want to look into a used model on eBay (a used projector in good shape would make an excellent bedroom projector). Here is a link that lists several AE3000 in the $800 ballpark.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sop=1&_nkw=panasonic+ae3000&_frs=1

I know you're not into the jargon, but the Panasonic projectors have wide range lens zoom & shift which allows you to place the projector almost anywhere (ceiling or table, etc.) and get a centered image on your screen without electronic adjustments which can affect the picture quality. They also have a filter which reduces "screendoor effect", a fine grid pattern in the image, without reducing image sharpness. Both of my projectors have over 2000 hours on their lamps and are still quite bright and doing well.

I got one of my projectors new and the other from eBay. You need to be selective but you should be able to get a good deal considering these AE3000s went for over $2000 new.

As a side note, a good screen makes a difference. A screen will make a considerably better image than projecting on the wall.

Good Luck.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

It would be helpful to know the distance you have for the projector to the screen, light control (if any), and how big you would like to go on the screen. One last item is do you want to go for a 2.40 screen size or do you want 16x9? There was a deal going on earlier last month with the Panasonic AE8000 for $1800 (I even heard of a few people getting them for around $1500). :T


----------



## She-Karen (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi all, I could see optoma HD26 is a good model and its latest from optoma. 
Other Panasonic etc I could not find much as a mainstream projector. 
Epson is good. But very pricey. When compared between Epson cinema 2030 and optoma HD26, the latter has higher lumens and contrast ratio. 

Any further suggestions or corrections to me idea above ?


----------



## She-Karen (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Ellisr63, 

It's 4.4 metre from screen to the projector. Ceiling mount. Can I get at least 180" screen with 16:9?


----------

